# APTuning Install Special, $100 off any Clutch, Transmission, or Differential Installation*



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

To bid farewell to summer and usher in a great fall season APTuning will be discounting virtually any transmission related repair or upgrade job. 
Purchase any clutch, differential, or rebuilt transmission from APTuning and receive *$100* off the install labor of that part. 
On some parts that will be like getting them installed for half price !!!!
It discount covers install of oem replacement parts such as Sachs and Luk clutch kits, aftermarket part like Quaife differentials and even if you have suffered catastrophic transmission failure it even works with the purchase of a refurbished APTuning transmission.
Act now as this offer wont last long. 
Also Quaife and Peloquins differentials are on sale, so you can more then double the savings!!
* ***APTuning Differential Sale!!*** *

This offer is valid for above mentioned drive-train components purchased and installed by APTuning ONLY!.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1254948598105)*

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*FV-BumpIt(1256657982453)*

Install Special still in effect!


----------

